# WI Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in Wisconsin: 

http://www.wisconsinhrs.org/Recommended%20Vets.htm

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_WI.html

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:
[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]*
*1.* Dr. Diane Bennetts, Dr. Marcy Keefe*
Small Animal Hospital, Inc.
2340 N Newhall St
Milwaukee WI 53211
(directly behind McDonald's on North Avenue)
(414) 276-0701
Comments: There are two well-educated, up-to-date vets here that love rabbits and are active in promoting them in the community.
Submitted: 2/05
Need directions?[/size][/font]

And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*Wisconsin
*
Carla Christman, DVM
Healthy Pet Veterinary Clinic
1440 E. Washington Avenue
Madison, WI 53703
Phone: 608-294-9494
Email: [email protected]*t

*Dale Hermann, DVM
New Berlin Animal Hospital
3840 S. Moorland Road
New Berlin, WI 53151
Phone: 262-782-6910
Website: http://www.nbanhosp.com
Email: [email protected]

Margaret Orzel, DVM
All Creatures Animal Hospital
2321 W. Wisconsin Ave.
Appleton, WI 54914
Phone: 920-739-4122
Email:[email protected]*

*Christine Severin, DVM
120 North Madison Street
Evansville, WI 53536
Phone: 815-282-8387
Email: [email protected]*
*
Nicholas Vukich, DVM
Bay East Animal Hospital
1475 Lime Kiln Road
Green Bay, WI 54311


----------



## naturestee (Feb 7, 2006)

John S. Travis, DVM
Sheboygan Animal Hospital
1839 Erie Ave
Sheboygan, WI 53081
(920) 452-2882

Carolin Winter, DVM can do some work on rabbits- she spayed Mocha. From what I can tell, nearly all rabbit patients are directed to Dr. Travis. Dr. Travis is very good but is reluctant to use pain meds for longer than a day or two or gut motility drugs unless absolutely necessary due to personal experience.

Animal Emergency Center
2100 W. Silver Spring Drive
Glendale, WI 53209
(414) 540-6710

This is where we took Fey when she was hurt, as it was the middle of the night. There were a slew of vets that took care of her. Few of their vets are rabbit savvy, but they do have some basic training in rabbit care and consult when they can. Just as a warning, since it is an emergency center it is expensive just to walk in the door!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 6, 2006)

Courtesy of Mskoala:

Crawford Animal Hospital (Milwaukee - WI)

http://www.myanimalhospital.com/



Pahle Animal Clinic &amp; Boarding (Milwuakee -WI)

http://www.pahle.com/



we like both alot. We've only boarded at Pahle, but we love it!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 6, 2006)

Dr. Jean Heyt

Thompson Animal Medical Center

4540 Mormon Coulee Road

La Crosse, WI 54601

(608) 788-8820


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a _non rabbit savvy_ vet!Only by hearsay, mind you. They give rabies shots to rabbits(not approved for them, and they're not carriers anyway), declawferrets and are suspected of declawing a rabbit, plus additional badrumours heard by workers at the Humane Society. Apparently anumber of people bring their rabbits there, and I have no idea why!

Kettle Moraine Veterinary Clinic
2712 Eastern Avenue, Plymouth, WI 53073
920-892-4225 or 920-467-8195


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Aug 20, 2007)

I have heard many bad things about Kettle Moraine as well. None rabbit specific mond you, just in general about their practice. I take my animals to St. Anna veterinary clinic in St. Anna/Elkhart Lake, I take Seltzer in for my first bunny appointment their on Wednesday. Dr. John seems very rabbit savvy, though I will let you know for sure after wednesday, cuz if mama ain't happy, ain't no bunny happy!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 20, 2007)

Let us know how it goes! If that doesn't work out for you, Sheboygan Animal Hospital shouldn't be too far of a drive. I have yet to hear anything bad about the clinic and it's highly favored by the people who work and volunteer at the shelter. My experiences so far have been pretty good, both rabbits and cats.


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Aug 20, 2007)

If I don't feel comfortable with Dr. John with the bun buns I will check it out, but I don't think I would swap My dog and cat, they are SOOOO wonderful with them, and very inexpensive. I am sure Dr. John will be fine, as he is very knowledgable, and trustworthy, and I know he would never pretend to know about something he doesn't, but just in case I am not comfortable, It's nice to have a back up! Thanks!


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Aug 22, 2007)

we are back from St. Anna Vet Clinic with seltzer, and a clean bill of health, I am very happy with dr. John, while rabbits are not his specialty, he is very knowledgable, and has told me straight out if there is anything he is not comfortable with, he will let me know. I trust him very much, and he has done rabbit spay/ neuters in the past always with spectacular results. I asked specifically about the anesthesia, and he told me the kind he uses, told me why it works best for rabbits, and explained it all so I feel very comfortable. If I had a good memory for long words, I would tell you what he uses, but I don't so I won't, I just know he is aware of the rabbits special needs, and does not use the same as cats and dogs like some unaware vets do. He has done enough research, and had enough experience that he is comfortable handing Whiskey and Seltzer.I am very happy!



St Anna Vet Clinic 

Hwy Q

Elkhart Lake WI


----------



## naturestee (Jan 11, 2008)

More rabbit vets from this clinic:

Heather Bixler: Does Luna's dental work. Previously worked at the Midwest Exotic Animal Hospital in Chicago, including working with the IL HRS's rabbits. 

Deborah Dedering: Has done some work on my buns, including Loki's runny eye and Luna's initial diagnosis. Pretty good, consults with Dr. Bixler and Dr. Travis when she's not 100% sure.
*
naturestee wrote: *


> John S. Travis, DVM
> Sheboygan Animal Hospital
> 1839 Erie Ave
> Sheboygan, WI 53081
> (920) 452-2882


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 27, 2008)

Tony, Muffin, and Benjamin go to the UW-Madison Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital and have seen a number of doctors and veterinary students there:
http://vmthpub.vetmed.wisc.edu/
Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital
2015 Linden Drive
Madison, WI 53706
* 608-263-7600 or 1-800-DVM-VMTH*​ Hours (by appointment): Monday-Friday, 9 AM-5 PM
Prices are fair, vets are knowledgeable, get a chance to be part of the learning process, get to learn something yourself! Appointments can take a long time because of being seen by several different people, both students and vets. Have called after hours to get advice on emergency situations as well. Since vets are instructors of veterinary medicine, I bet it would be very good for specialist care in difficult diseases.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 5, 2009)

I now go to Dr. Christman at Healthy Pet, simply because it's cheaper and they are still very good.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Dr. Chris and Dr. Jen 
(920) 749-1717
322 N Metro Dr
Appleton, WI
Hours: Hours Mon-Wed 8-6,Thur-Fri 8-5,Sat 8-12


These two vets are very good, I would recommend them to everyone.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Very close to the WI border with IL...

Helland, David R DVM - Alpine Veterinary Hospital
Address: 4502 Charles St, Rockford, IL 61108
Phone: (815) 399-4808


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 9, 2010)

Dr Barney Smith from Animal Hospital of Verona is already on the WHRS List. I have seen him once and he is rabbit knowledgeable 

http://www.yext.com/vets/profile/animal-hospital-of-verona-verona-wisconsin.html


Dr Bill Gengler (from the Univerity of Wi Madison) is an animal dentist and practices dentistry 1 day a week (Wed) at the Animal Hospital of Verona.
I have been taking my holland lop Beau to him for years for very complicated dental care. Dr Gengler also sees patients at the University In Madison but the prices will be higher than they are in Verona. 
Not only is he extremely Knowledgeable about rabbit dentistry but he is very nice, easy to talk to and very interested in his work and patients. 
The prices are high but the results are worth the price if your rabbit needs dental care.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2010)

I wanted to add a plug for Dr. Greenslit at Healthy Pet Vet Clinic in Madison, listed above. I have a very ill old hamster and she's doing awesome stuff to try to help her out, trying new treatments, and is very sensitive to how much the hammie means to me.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2011)

Positive input wrt Spirit of 76 Veterinary Clinic - DVM Troy Semandel. I have heard they will board your bun there, and a vet tech has a rabbit. 

It is beneficial to know office personnel can relate to bun-concerns and personality.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr. B. Keith Collins, eye specialist, at Eye Care for Animals in Pewaukee. Thumbs up!


----------



## mybunnyfurgus (Feb 23, 2012)

Margaret Orzel, DVM
All Creatures Animal Hospital
2321 W. Wisconsin Ave.
Appleton, WI 54914
Phone: 920-739-4122
Email:Â [email protected]

We bring our bunny here. They neutered him and we've had about 3 appointments with this clinic. One of the vets, I believe Dr. Siebers is his name, while knowledgeable about bunnies - his bed side manner left a little to be desired. He proceeded to talk to us about "meat" rabbits. My daughter and I were appalled, I believe we asked a simple question on moving with rabbits. The other vet, Dr. Orzel, was great and that is who we will request from now on.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info, bunnyfurgus. Good to know this.

Your experience there, and the meat rabbit comment, will be shared.


----------



## 101Rabbits (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Diane Scott
Oakview Veterinary Medical Center
2110 JayMar Road
Plover, WI 54467

This is a good vet. It is where I take my rabbits. They have helped me through mites, a spay, and a GI stasis!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 25, 2012)

A friend of mine has positive praises for Dr. Diane Scott also.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 24, 2013)

I wanted to add a Vet Clinic. 

Spirit of 76
7606 W. Lincoln Ave.
West Allis, WI 53219
414-546-0750

I called looking for a decently priced vet that also does Spay/Neuter. I must of been on the phone with the lady for 20 mins
Asking a ton of questions. And they have a great success rate, and do A LOT of rabbits
Neuter is $80.00 and pre-exam is $42.00 (sorry didn't ask about spay, as I have a male)


----------



## Kimberly09 (Dec 10, 2013)

I know that Dr. Diane Scott is mentioned above. But i just wanted to highlight what a WONDERFUL rabbit savvy vet she is! I had taken one of my rabbits to her before to be neutered which went well. But it wasn't until this past summer that I had health emergency after health emergency with my rabbit Gracie. You can read in detail about it here (start at post #3). Dr. Scott was amazing through the whole process always explaining everything, taking the time with us, doing everything she could! Even understanding and helping us with our tight budget. After many days of thinking this would be Gracie's last day, and being at the vet almost every other day for 2 weeks, she is alive and in great health today due to Dr. Scott's caring and knowledgeable service!

I recommend anyone and everyone to use her as their rabbit vet, even if it means a drive!

Dr. Diane Scott
Oakview Veterinary Medical Center
2110 JayMar Road
Plover, WI 54467


----------

